# team cobra track side tire truer



## ncracer1st (Aug 3, 2003)

are they any good? from there picture the tire looks to close to the side to get the sanding drum all the way to the edge of the tire, am i wrong?


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

:thumbsup: I have one of these and they work pretty well. No where near the Hudy or Integy auto types, but for sizing down or truing up your tires, they aren't too bad. I do 2" wide pan car tires on mine with no problem. You can move the arbor out on the shaft to get a full cut. I used a seperate collar against the bushing so I could it out a bit. Biggest problem I have found is the cuttings/grit from the tires gets in the slide areas and causes them to hang up a bit. Just need to blow them out often.

Hope this helps,
Dale


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

I've used mine for 6-7 years now... 10th scale oval tires, 12th scale onroad tires, sedan tires, etc... It's always worked fine... It is nothing fancy, no "trick" parts or "cool" features -- it just WORKS... I don't use a fancy cutter, or anything -- still using the sanding drum "cutters"...


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Great tool I love mine.......... use it very often and alot


----------



## sharkman1 (Sep 3, 2006)

When I had mine, the only thing it was good for was cleaning up used tires. 
Trying to cut new foams is time consuming and not practical.


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

more shallower cuts, and a file to round off the edges.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Yeah. I know a guy who uses a trackside truer to cut down truck foams from full size to about only 1/8" of foam remaining. But he had to get a new motor after doing a pair of natural rubber foams.


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

ta_man said:


> Yeah. I know a guy who uses a trackside truer to cut down truck foams from full size to about only 1/8" of foam remaining. But he had to get a new motor after doing a pair of natural rubber foams.


that's because he tried to cut to much at once if you keep nice shallow cuts it will work great


----------



## sharkman1 (Sep 3, 2006)

I found a happy medium, but with touring foams taking 4 mm off took too long for it to be worth it.


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

I put a carbide bit on mine. I think the bit was meant for grinding wood or something like that. I can do as good a job as any of the expensive tire truers out there, so I can put that chunk of money on tires instead of a truer.

I run it with an old 6 cell pack that I've "matched" using cells off of my oldest practice packs as well as an old Midnight motor. It's been on there for at least 5 years and never been cut, still grinding away!


----------



## JDW (Oct 29, 2006)

I have one works fine I have both the sanding bit and the Snake skin cutter but have never used it just use the sanding drum.Works from whites to pinks just fine for me.It is small so it traves well I am sure a automatic one would be great but for the price the cobra works just fine.And it comes with the 1/10 pan car adapters.I use a green machine 2 and sony 2400 6 cell pack.Take the other 250 bucks and buy foams.


Jake


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

Mine works great..I purchased a 55turn motor for it and run it off a 12volt power supply. When doing a set of newly mounted tires, take small cuts. It takes time but does the same job as the more expencive ones. :thumbsup:


----------

